# War Wounds



## QuinntonsMom (Aug 11, 2010)

So, Quinn, after several days of travel and being woken up at odd times and introduced to new people, was fed up. He bit me on the face.

[attachment=0:3w0lw0sf]bite.jpg[/attachment:3w0lw0sf]

I don't blame him or anything, though it does make me a little wary of him. This pic was taken after it had a few days to heal but it bled A LOT. This can be a thread for posting war stories from our hedgies! (Maybe not fun, but didn't think it fit anywhere else.)


----------



## QuinntonsMom (Aug 11, 2010)

a closer up shot of just the bite

I can only assume the big scratch was one of his vampire teeth and the little ones came from surrounding teeth? My dad said I should have flushed him down the toilet, but animals bite when they get pushed too far! I knew that going into it.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Ouch! Looks more like a scratch than a bite to me.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Ouch!

I have a story to share, I gave Pete a foot bath yesterday, and after the bath I wrapped her in a towel and held her for a while because her belly was wet and I needed it to dry before put her back in the cage. Well, Pete is not the cuddliest hedgie on the block, so after a while she started getting very restless to be there in my hands, but I didn't pay too much attention to her as I was having a conversation with my boyfriend and his cousin. She got tired of me not paying attention to her and started CHEWING my finger. Seriously, she wasn't biting me as they normally do, she just started chewing like she was chewing a piece of chicken or whatever! :lol: 

It took me a long time to react because at first I didn't recognize it was a bite! :lol: :lol:


----------



## QuinntonsMom (Aug 11, 2010)

Larry, that's what my mom said, too, but I definitely saw his mouth open as he came at me.

Susan, did she leave marks!?


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

QuinntonsMom said:


> Larry, that's what my mom said, too, but I definitely saw his mouth open as he came at me.
> 
> Susan, did she leave marks!?


I had this tiny marks like a chewed piece of meat, but they're gone today. :shock:


----------



## itbrti (Dec 4, 2010)

Mocha has only bitten me once, I thought she was just burrowing under my arm. A good ten seconds of pain there. :lol:


----------



## Ophelia (Dec 10, 2010)

That happened to my boyfriend too! Nitzy was trying to burrow under his upper arm, and then clapped down. All I heard was him yelling to come get her.  She has a history of anointing with him, so I'm sure it was her just being curious. But still, she left quite a mark on him! 

Other than that she's only bitten me twice; when she smelt me for the very first time (didn't lick, just bit, then it was all good), and once when my fingers smelt like food because I had just grabbed kibble and forgot.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Ouch! I'm sorry, both for you getting chomped and for Quinn feeling as though he needed to do some chomping.

I little bit ago I posted a picture of where Charley bit me while annointing with my wrist... I didn't realize till after a week and the marks finally vanished that he'd nailed me pretty good. Little buggers have sharp teeth!

~Katie


----------



## nikkibeast (Dec 10, 2010)

Two nights ago, I woke Sniffles up (not realizing that he normally eats and such when he gets up) and he was sniffing my shirt and decided to try and bite my shirt. :shock: and i just thought it was normal because he likes to bite his blankets when he's trying to "burrow". 

So I moved him away from my shirt and he was licking my finger and then chomped down on it. I was amazed that he would bite me. ): 

Then I put him down and walked across my bed over to my toes and bit my big toe. D: So I picked him up again and I have a ring on my right thumb and he tried to gnaw on that too. 

I was sick of him trying to bite me so I put him back in his cage. And sure enough he was actually hungry :lol: that little stinker.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Snarf, the same little rotter who can't see a mealie two inches in front of his face, after ONE harmless nail-clipping session, can now spot incoming nail-clippers at 2 feet away and takes aim, then chomps on them as soon as he's in striking distance. :twisted: 

Even if I put the clippers away, he bites any finger that dares to approach his over-protected little feet. By 'approach' I mean if the finger is within three feet of the little bugger. :roll: 

I managed to get one foot done during that session. I have no idea how I'm going to do the other three without nail-clippers. Silly long-clawed rotter. :?


----------



## christineb1979 (Dec 29, 2010)

Wow i like it..


----------



## Kuzukuzu27 (Oct 20, 2010)

A week and a half ago, Yoshi was at the apex of his biting habit. NOT fun. So I was holding him, and he CHOMPED onto my pinky finger. I did all I could to stay still until he let go, but ended up having to pry him off. Although there was no blood, my finger was a mess of scrapes and scratches, and it swelled up for a few hours. OUCH.

Just today, Yoshi had a random tantrum and did the same thing to my thigh. Unfortunately, I had on thin pajama pants, so his teeth went through. The bugger didn't let go for a good minute or so. There's only a little mark left, though.

Yoshi's biting has gotten better, but this fight is definitely not over. xD


----------

